# Inspirational Exo Terra setups?



## Krisztian Nemeth (Nov 11, 2013)

I have started to realise that Exo Terras are surprisingly difficult to get to look as nice as other types of vivs and was wondering if there are any really good exo terras out there? I am mainly looking for 18 x18 x 24 designs fir inspiration but anything similar will be fine! Just as long as they are pretty


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

How are they harder to make nice?


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Its all in the imagination of the designer and what your looking for. Here are some examples that all look great and each one takes a different approach to their viv.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/91598-ecowalls-office-vivariums.html


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm still doing some finishing touches, and it needs to grow in some, but here is my most recent exoterra build


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is my new one....I don't see why it would be anyharder as the same concepts apply wither it be with exo or euro styles.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Split Face Poison Dart Frog Vivarium

That said I agree with others there is no difference in setting up an exo terra and any other vivarium. The only difference between an exo terra and others is the doors, but you don't put anything on or near the doors.


----------



## Orlandoflor (Sep 27, 2013)

here is my 18x18x24 one that i finished not too long ago. this was my first one but i plan to make a nicer one later on.


----------



## erae (Nov 23, 2011)

Orlandoflor said:


>


What is that large bright pink brom called in the middle of your tank? It's amazing, I have to get one!


----------



## Orlandoflor (Sep 27, 2013)

yup everyone likes it lol. well here is the link to where i found it at



http://www.bromeliadsnsuch.com/servlet/the-165/Neoregelia-'Lila'-(165)/Detail


----------



## LongPig (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread is starting to make me want to redo my Exo Terra.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bastimentos tank @ 13months old









Vanzonlini tank @ 1 week old


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dizzle21 said:


> Bastimentos tank @ 13months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tanks are schweet man! Those are gonna be some happy vanzos I wish I would have gone with zoo med tanks instead of my 20g verts cuz with the front glass conversion it restricts a lot of the view or I would post pics of mine lol
What are the vining/trailing plants you have in the basti tank, and are the hollow cork rounds blocked off or can the frogs go into them?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

showjet95 said:


> Your tanks are schweet man! Those are gonna be some happy vanzos I wish I would have gone with zoo med tanks instead of my 20g verts cuz with the front glass conversion it restricts a lot of the view or I would post pics of mine lol


Im in the process of switching to all zoomeds and a couple customs, i dont like exos because of the split doors. 
These are Much easier to feed and service with swing "out" doors than swing "down" like on conversions kits.

The cork tubes are all open. A couple spots are stuffed with sphag to keep moisture for plants and humidity.
Which plant? Theres prolly a dozen vining type plants. Most are hidden though


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> Im in the process of switching to all zoomeds and a couple customs, i dont like exos because of the split doors.
> These are Much easier to feed and service with swing "out" doors than swing "down" like on conversions kits.
> 
> The cork tubes are all open. A couple spots are stuffed with sphag to keep moisture for plants and humidity.
> Which plant? Theres prolly a dozen vining type plants. Most are hidden though


I think he might be asking about the Marcgravia in the upper left.

I like ZooMeds as well, but one thing I like about the draw bridge doors on the conversions is that they have caught quite a number of frogs for me over the years that would have otherwise been on the floor.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I like the look of Zoo Meds better than Exo Terra, but I had an Orange Sirensis jump onto my arm through ONE sliding glass door. If I hadn't been paying attention, that sucker woulda been gone! I would be terrified to put thumbnails in a tank in which the whole front opens...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am definitely an exo-terra convert for this very reason!



Trickishleaf said:


> I like the look of Zoo Meds better than Exo Terra, but I had an Orange Sirensis jump onto my arm through ONE sliding glass door. If I hadn't been paying attention, that sucker woulda been gone! I would be terrified to put thumbnails in a tank in which the whole front opens...


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

IMO, the greatest exoterra ever made:


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

dartboard said:


> IMO, the greatest exoterra ever made:


That tank just blows me away. It is simply amazing how it turned out

What size is it? Any idea?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Orlandoflor said:


> here is my 18x18x24 one that i finished not too long ago. this was my first one but i plan to make a nicer one later on.


Its hard not to want to order one of those Neo. 'Lila' right now! That thing is beautiful 

Sadly, it gets a bit too large for any of my planned projects.........might have to start something new


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

FroggyKnight said:


> That tank just blows me away. It is simply amazing how it turned out
> 
> What size is it? Any idea?


Here you go.. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/68157-revolutions-36x18x24-exo-terra-update.html


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! I'm getting more and more motivated to burn lots and lots of cash


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

ExoTerra tanks are great in my opinion. 
Easy cleaning and feeding, great options for ventilation/circulation

Here's a couple teasers of a 36x18x36 Xlrg Exo build. 

It's about a year and a half in. 

Fish have been living in it happily since day 1 with no issues. 

Housing Borja Ridge Vents. 

Keep us posted on your build, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is a quick shot of an 18" Cube Exo Terra that I built about 4 months ago. It is filling in nicely and I added a bunch of leaf litter to the floor.



I am personally very satisfied with the Exo Terra Tanks and have found a good setup that allows the frogs and plants to flourish.


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

Nice moss growth, great looking tank!

Did you snag that photo on your phone? Just realized how absolutely miserable my picture looks after uploading from iPhone through tapatalk


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

crested said:


> Nice moss growth, great looking tank!
> 
> Did you snag that photo on your phone? Just realized how absolutely miserable my picture looks after uploading from iPhone through tapatalk


No, this was taken with a Nikon camera. I wish my cell phone took pics like this.

Thanks for the kind words, I'm just getting ready to plant another viv like this one since I enjoyed it so much. I think I'm officially addicted.


----------

